# best/ must-have race video?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

If you had to choose just one race video tape/ dvd that you could have which race would it be?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

WCP's "Crash!" ??


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*gotta second that one*

Crash! rules.

The 2001 10 hour tour de france is another great one.

Here are a few of my faves:

1998 Tour de France
2001 Paris Roubaix
La Course en Tete/1974 Giro - watch the Cannibal himself in action
1989 Tour de France

I could go on...


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

2001 Paris-Roubaix, definitely.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*I'd agree...*



SickBoy said:


> 2001 Paris-Roubaix, definitely.


This one is one of the most epic PRs recorded. Just in my own opinion. I haven't seen an edition of the race that was more epic. Although, footage from the day Hampsten rode the Gavia in the snow during the Giro. That was a great day of racing. Miserable, but epic.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*2 so far...*



magnolialover said:


> This one is one of the most epic PRs recorded. Just in my own opinion. I haven't seen an edition of the race that was more epic. Although, footage from the day Hampsten rode the Gavia in the snow during the Giro. That was a great day of racing. Miserable, but epic.


Okay...so WCP Crash, btw which I have, and 2001 Paris-Roubaix... 

What about 2003 TDF?


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Oh, come on. Isn't someone going to mention American Flyers. Kevin and Kevin were so inspiring


----------



## nwilkes (Jun 21, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> Oh, come on. Isn't someone going to mention American Flyers. Kevin and Kevin were so inspiring


i see your American Flyers and raise you *RAD* 
(sorry had to be done)


///I liked Sunday in Hell even though it is cliche


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

nwilkes said:


> i see your American Flyers and raise you *RAD*
> (sorry had to be done)


Whoa, I haven't seen that one. I guess I'll just have to wait for "Rad 2: Electric Boogaloo".


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

"Hell of the North" a video of Paris-Roubaix from the awhile ago (80's?). I don't own it but rented from an independent video shop who would not part with it. You watch this and you will understand what a one day race really can be. 

As for "Crash," I watched it for awhile and decided it was creating bad kharma. Two days later, some knucklehead cut me off on a pass, clipped my front wheel. I didn't eat it too badly, but I've never watched it again.


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

moving up said:


> "Hell of the North" a video of Paris-Roubaix from the awhile ago (80's?).
> 
> Correction - it is "Sunday in Hell"


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*two more here*

What about Breaking Away and Quick Silver?


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

It's called 'A Sunday in Hell' and it's about the 1976 Paris-Roubaix and it is, without doubt, the greatest cycling film ever made.

With 'Triplets of Belleville' an honourable second...


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

well, if the German film _Hollentour (Hell on Wheels) is released in the US, then that would be my favorite movie.


If not, then I would have to stick with my 2001 TDF._


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

well, if the German film _Hollentour_ (_Hell on Wheels_) is released in the US, then that would be my favorite movie.


If not, then I would have to stick with my 2001 TdF.




_Triplets of Belleville_ was entertaining as well.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

6was9 said:


> If you had to choose just one race video tape/ dvd that you could have which race would it be?


I really like the '99 world champs in Holland. Raced in grimey conditions nice selective circuit including the Cauberg climb. 

Not sure what year but one of Museeuw's Flanders wins he attacks on Tenbosse a long way from the finish and goes solo holding off all the chasers. I don't care if he was doped out the ying-yang he was so friggen' impressive in his heyday.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

moving up said:


> "Hell of the North" a video of Paris-Roubaix from the awhile ago (80's?). I don't own it but rented from an independent video shop who would not part with it. You watch this and you will understand what a one day race really can be.
> 
> As for "Crash," I watched it for awhile and decided it was creating bad kharma. Two days later, some knucklehead cut me off on a pass, clipped my front wheel. I didn't eat it too badly, but I've never watched it again.


Hell of the North was the 76 P-R. It is good.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

6was9 said:


> Okay...so WCP Crash, btw which I have, and 2001 Paris-Roubaix...
> 
> What about 2003 TDF?


2003 Tour is a must have. Especially if you haven't seen it.

I liked the 2000 tour alot because of the Armstrong/Pantani clash.

If you like Pantani the 1994 Giro shows his genius in spades. It's basically his graduation into the big leagues. Anyone who doesn't think Pantani wasn't anything special hasn't seen the 94 Giro. Indurain actually loses to boot.

Lemond's victory in the 89 Tour is considered by many to be the greatest Tour of all time. Don't want to miss that one. The 86 tour is pretty hot stuff as well.

Also the guy who mentioned Le Course en Tete (the Eddy Merckx story) and The Greatest Show on Earth (74 Giro) is absolutely correct. That DVD is a must have if you like the old school. The footage of Manuel Fuente's mountain decent in a heavy fog is some of the coolest footage I've ever seen in my life. The soundtrack is dated and laughable in parts but film is tres cool.


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

One vote also for the Sean Kelly story as the most overrated video - good but not great.


----------



## androssmazor (May 15, 2002)

*Not an entire video...*

but I've always been curious about the footage from the 2002 Giro where Savodelli bridges up to the break on a descent to preserve his lead. Apparently he gets up to 60 mph on his own with just a motorcycle following. I've seen a few people claim it's the the best descending footage ever, and I'd love to watch it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

6was9 said:


> If you had to choose just one race video tape/ dvd that you could have which race would it be?


Either the 86 or 89 Tour.

The 86 features a classic battle between teamates LeMond and Hinault. Hinault is supposed to be helping LeMond win and Bernard attacks every change he gets

The 89 features LeMond winning the closest tour in history in the final TT


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> footage from the day Hampsten rode the Gavia in the snow during the Giro.


Where did you see THAT footage?


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Either the 86 or 89 Tour.
> 
> The 86 features a classic battle between teamates LeMond and Hinault. Hinault is supposed to be helping LeMond win and Bernard attacks every change he gets
> 
> ...


----------



## thenazz (Apr 23, 2005)

*1999 Tour of Flandes*

'99 Flanders is my favorite race tape, action-packed the whole race, then boils down to a three man drag race between VDB, Muusew(?) and Petegem.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*A Sunday in Hell- as several others have already said*

Just very classy, has a great pacing to the story, phenomenal film. A good portion of the film is not about the racing, but about the prep and other things that go on concurrent with the race. 

I lent it to a buddy of mine who knows bugger all about cycling, but who appreciates good filmmaking- he thought it was outstanding. You can't lend a non-cyclist one of WCP's 4 hour videos and expect them to remain your friend!

I haven't seen La Course en Tete yet, but I'm hoping it's nearly as good.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

97 Teran said:


> I haven't seen La Course en Tete yet, but I'm hoping it's nearly as good.



It's a different animal but equally great. Sunday in Hell gives you a complete day in the P-R. From day before bike prep to the showers at the end of the saga. La Course en Tete tries to show the entire bicycle racing universe, from training rides, to crashes, climbs, victories and defeats. It's the Eddy Merckx story but a lot of the footage covers all sorts of racing. Two things stick out in my memory: One, when Eddy Merckx loses the 73 worlds to Gimondi, Maertens and Ocana. He is absolutely INCONSOLABLE you never saw a guy look SOO MISERABLE. Real insight into the Merckx psychology. legend has it that Merckx refused to speak to Maertens for 30 years after that race. Second, there's a seen of some guy (maybe someone knows who it is) looks to be in the 50's or ealy 60's who reaches the top of some huge Col in what appears to be a Grand Tour and is simply shattered. He has nothing left, doesn't even have it to go down the mountain. Guy has a complete breakdown and starts bawling. Life and death on a bike. great stuff.


----------



## the old roadie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Glad to See Someone Remember Quick Silver*

arial


RetroGrouch said:


> What about Breaking Away and Quick Silver?


I remember Quick Silver as a pretty decent movies but you can't find it anywhere (at least in Minnesota) to rent. Interestingly enough, I looked it up for reviews and it totally gets panned for wasting Kevin Bacon's talent and missing a lot of good story potential. Yeah, but it was about bikes. And how many of us haven't fantasized about leaving our jobs and becoming a bike messenger after a bad day.


----------



## SickBoy (Oct 29, 2004)

Whoever said the 2001 TdF is nuts. I have that one, it's got some good footage but I would say it lacks as much drama as it could have had.

I also have the 1999, 2000, and 2003 TdF's, 2003 Liege/Fleche, 2001 P-R/G-W, USPS Road to Paris, PRO, and The Hard Road. Documentary-wise, PRO kicks ass.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

the old roadie said:


> arial
> 
> I remember Quick Silver as a pretty decent movies but you can't find it anywhere (at least in Minnesota) to rent. Interestingly enough, I looked it up for reviews and it totally gets panned for wasting Kevin Bacon's talent and missing a lot of good story potential. Yeah, but it was about bikes. And how many of us haven't fantasized about leaving our jobs and becoming a bike messenger after a bad day.


stop renting from cockbuster 
netflix has quicksilver...


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Bianchigirl said:


> It's called 'A Sunday in Hell' and it's about the 1976 Paris-Roubaix and it is, without doubt, the greatest cycling film ever made.
> 
> With 'Triplets of Belleville' an honourable second...


No argument from me on either, but I'd nominate "Stars and Watercarriers" for third place (1973 Giro, also directed by Jorgen Leth who did Sunday in Hell), because it gives a better sense of how amazing Merckx was than Sunday in Hell does. Also, something about the riders carrying glass bottles of drinks in their jerseys gives me the chills!


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Stars and Watercarrier/ The Impossible Hour*

What about this 73 Giro film?

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=68&subcategory=1094&brand=&sku=8543&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I'd vote for the 2005 Giro D'Italia*

I just got through watching the crash dvd and admit its pretty comical.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

> Documentary-wise, PRO kicks ass.


Anyone know if Jamie Paolinetti has any more documentaries like "The Hard Road" and "Pro" in the works? I thought both were really well produced and would love to see more from him.


----------



## wooden legs (Oct 20, 2003)

la course en tet (i know i'm remembering that wrong, it translates to the course ahead or the feald ahead or some such) and the greatest show in the world, a world cycling productions double feature: first one's an intense documentry on merkx, best i've ever seen, the second is a 70's giro documentary, i like them better than the dvd with the impossible hour on it. always makes me wish there were more mountains in new york city.


----------



## fringale37 (Feb 6, 2005)

*1998 Vuelta definitely........................*

I know right everyone has seen the brilliant climber that is no longer with us Jose Maria Jiminez but this was an amazing show of him being Abraham Olano's b&tch I mean you could just hear the director in his earpiece going OK 2 km left to climb you can go no he absolutely toyed with the other climbers in this race. I am convinced he could have won this race outright even though he was very weak in the TT. *I need a miracle everday*


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Stars & Watercarriers*

Stars and Watercarriers is a great documentary. On a side note, one of the major climbs of this edition of the Giro (Monte Carpegna) I climbed last spring when I was staying in Riccione. It is a monster.

Day 8: Cippo-Carpegna 

As for the best of Lance's Tours, I'd have to go for the 1999 Tour. 1999 was before the advent of the Super-Team. On the long mountain days, you had the race favorites riding essentially unsuported for much of the last of the stages, not just the last 7-10k of the last climb. If you've got the 1999 WCP Tour coverage, go back and watch stages 15 & 16. Absolutely incredible. Just incredible.

PRO is a very good modern documentary. Anybody else who's watched it, have you noticed, on the last trip up Lemon Hill, the footage from the helicopter, watch the rider get taken into the barriers on the _INSIDE_ of the the corner at the top. Crazy.

Best race video overall. I can only comment on those that I have. As for Tour videos, I have '86, '89, '90, '96, '98-2004 TdFs; a smattering of Giros and the '98, '03, and '04 Vueltas. The best is '99 TdF. Though I am looking froward to seeing the 2005 Giro...

Best of the smaller stage races and 1-day races: Way, waaaayyyy too many to list! The 2003 LBL is great. Lots of attacking and some good teamwork by CSC. The '96 LBL is good also with the break just dangling in front of a decimated field. The 2004 Paris-Nice is a clinic on how a well-prepared team can dominate an early season race (pre-ProTour).


----------



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, this might sound strange, but here goes.

I work for an international company and we have a focus on international diversity. A french collegue and I want to give a diversity course on cycling, Europe (France) vs. USA. With the Tour about to start, we thought we would find a documentary about the history of the tour/cycling in Europe to give the rest of the employees a different view of the European culture.

Any recomendations? I don't think they could sit through an 8 hour video of last years tour, but I thought an hour or so would be about right.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*Sound idea... wish I could help*



Gvl_M3 said:


> Any recomendations? I don't think they could sit through an 8 hour video of last years tour, but I thought an hour or so would be about right.


[bump] 
Anybody who's seen all the vids got a suggestion? I don't have any that come to mind...
I think one good thing to try to get across is the proximity to the athletes, particularly on steep climbs- that's smth. no American fan really experiences via other sports. I'd suggest "A Sunday in Hell", but I don't recall how much it stresses teamwork and the cultural aspects of riding- yet it's a good film on its own, particularly for non-cyclists.


----------



## fondyman (Jun 11, 2005)

Sadly I wouldn't reccommend 1989 Tour. Great race is spoiled by Phil Ligget's terrible monotonous commentary.

I've always wanted to see the Stephen Roche Story


----------



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

*Overcoming*



6was9 said:


> If you had to choose just one race video tape/ dvd that you could have which race would it be?


Overcoming ... this looks cool!!!!! I just read about it today.

OK... but the P-R that Tchimill won... sorry for the mispelling. Was it 96?


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

OrangeCat said:


> Overcoming ... this looks cool!!!!! I just read about it today.
> 
> OK... but the P-R that Tchimill won... sorry for the mispelling. Was it 96?


It's 1994 that Tchmil won off the front in the mud and it's the best tape ever! If that doesn't rally you on, sell your sh*t and quit riding!

He comes to a roundabout and is carrying too much speed, so he freakin' bunnyhops the curb, rides across the roudabout, and rides down the other side. A harder man there hasn't been...


----------



## Gvl_M3 (Feb 22, 2005)

97 Teran said:


> [bump]
> Anybody who's seen all the vids got a suggestion? I don't have any that come to mind...
> I think one good thing to try to get across is the proximity to the athletes, particularly on steep climbs- that's smth. no American fan really experiences via other sports. I'd suggest "A Sunday in Hell", but I don't recall how much it stresses teamwork and the cultural aspects of riding- yet it's a good film on its own, particularly for non-cyclists.


Thanks for the bump. I'll look into "A Sunday in Hell"

Any other ideas?


----------



## never_was (Dec 22, 2004)

has anyone ordered or watched Hoellentour in North America? I can get it when I'm in Germany but it could be European coded DVD. I think it has English subtitles.


----------

